# [2010] RCI 6000-9000 Point Weeks Reservations no longer 45 days or less, now 30



## GPLACERS (Nov 15, 2010)

After RCI went back up after the long update I noticed on RCI Points Vacations on the Weeks Reservations, all resorts on my Searches were full points for December 16 and beyond.  So I called and asked the RCI Rep whats up with no 6,000-9000 points for resorts available Dec 16-30.  And he told me the points discount for RCI Weeks Reservations is no longer 45 days or less, it is now 30 days or less.  This really is a bummer.  I thought they had to notify points owners in advance of these changes.  Anyone else know about this change?


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Nov 15, 2010)

I noticed the same thing last night when I looked. I hoped that it was a "fault" of the new system. If true, I am depressed as well

BR


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 15, 2010)

It looks like the new system (for weeks reservations both on the points and weeks side) discounts things at 275, 180, 90, 30 and 14 days, to match the deposit discounting schedule:



> Days in Advance of Deposit Start Date Percentage Retained
> < 14 days 45%
> 15 - 30 days 60%
> 31 - 90 days 80%
> ...


----------



## smertens (Nov 15, 2010)

*RCI weeks for points*

I called about the points not being reduced at 45 days on the weeks for points and was told that it is now only 30 days out and only inventory that is deemed excessive inventory would be offered at reduced points according to a person in IT named Don. He said this was going to be done on a case by case basis, but inventory in high demand areas like Hawaii might not be reduced. He tried to tell me this had always been the case but, I tend to differ as I have booked several Hawaii units over the last several years at 9,000 points. In the past all units that I could see were always reduced at 45 days to 9,000 or less.


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 15, 2010)

I got a 4 bedroom at Cliffs Club in Princeville, Kauai for 9,000 points this past summer for Labor Day Week no less, now tell me that was a case by case point decision or excessive inventory!  LOL! 

When I called at around 12 pm PST, I told them look at my cliffs club stay for 9,000 points in September and now for a stay in November 27th its 60,000?  Then he checked on it and after a few minutes he told me there is a glitch so go ahead make reservation then call and they will credit back the point difference between the full and 9,000...


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 16, 2010)

I just called this afternoon talked to a Justin in Website Tech Support and it is a Glitch that some resorts do not have the Points reduction for 30 days or less. 

I found one resort, Hacienda Del Mar that had a studio discounted to 7,500 for 12/11 but a 1 bedroom for 11/27 was 45,000 points, the regular point value, so it has to be a glitch...


----------



## wheniwasyoung (Nov 17, 2010)

*Whats the point for having Points*

Why would anybody use the "points" Program if you can't use the 45 day discount? With the 10 - 14 day  before check-in "blackout", that is only around 2 1/2 weeks that you have to book a discount 7000 -9000 unit. What a joke. Might be time to exit RCI for good.


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 17, 2010)

*Yeah...*

Most airlines jack up prices starting 25 days or less out, so that narrows the window greatly.  Plus it seems the Holds are not being released at midnight like they had been in the past which created a nice inventory listing shortly after midnight EST, but no evidence of that happening since the website updated.


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm surprised by the lack of reaction here on TUG. I thought this place would be hopping mad about this development


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 18, 2010)

*Life Is Too Short.*




Bonnie_Raitt said:


> I'm surprised by the lack of reaction here on TUG. I thought this place would be hopping mad about this development


We got accustomed to the 45-day window for _Instant Exchange_ & _Last Call_, so we can't view narrowing the window to 30 days as anything but unfavorable. 

Even so, there's no use in getting exercised about it.  If we're dissatisfied enough, we can quit using _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_.  Shux, we can quit using RCI entirely if the MBA suits at RCI _Command Central_ strip away the advantages of paying to belong to RCI & the advantages (such as they are) of using RCI.   

If RCI kills the golden goose, that's on them & their MBA suits -- not on us.  

Meanwhile, I am reserving judgment on the 30-day _Instant Exchange_ window till I see how & whether it works out for us.  I had planned to stay up till midnight next Tuesday to get a look at the _Instant Exchange_ offerings for our planned January timeshare vacation.  Now I suppose I can put that off for 2 weeks. 

We'll see, eh ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 18, 2010)

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> I'm surprised by the lack of reaction here on TUG. I thought this place would be hopping mad about this development



My wife is livid about it and thought more points owners would of been upset because she been a points owner for 10 years and almost every night she is on looking at inventory at midnight for California and Hawaii and the new listings that come up disappear fast so there are a lot of users that take advantage of that system.


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Nov 18, 2010)

We're currently on the road and have been checking every night since the 1st of Nov. for the 7-9000 point TSs. We usually find 5 to 10 that meet our search criteria every night. Since this weekend change, we are finding nothing


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 18, 2010)

Same here the midnight inventory updates are not happening...


----------



## kenojg (Nov 21, 2010)

GPLACERS said:


> Same here the midnight inventory updates are not happening...



I think many conversations here are have been about the changes to the week system ….  Which I also have and been mostly watching..  that being said I had noticed some of the same strange dealings you guys have been reporting..  so , I looked up the points discussion and lo and behold, once again I find this wonderful discussion, which has answered many things for me and I will continue to follow… THANKS!!

I had noticed that the 45 day system had changed, or was modified (although for years it appear that for very high demand, like a lot of Hawaii.. it was more a 14 day rule…  not to start a discussion or argument, just my observations)  ..  I had wondered about the midnight entries , and I suspect they now are being (point value) modified by the software.. where in the past I suspect this had to be a human midnight discounting.  If any of that is true, I would suspect there is a sort of table being used by the program like the one listed by MichaelColey above…   I would also suggest that this 45 day discount was a fabulous value(I mean I could trade for 7 TS for my one TS each year), and it still looks like it will be a wonderful value.  I would think there are still many kinks to (for RCI) iron out .. (and a smart business would just credit back 51000 , (story above) points rather than argue..  I realize that good and smart business model is not something RCI got a lot of credit for recently)  but I would have to say that they have done a good initial job (I say this mostly because, I like many of you have a very low opinion of their communicating ability, and computer systems)  so I will continue to follow this discussion for its valuable information…  thanks, John…..		 and ..Happy TG


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 22, 2010)

*9000 point Hawaii now case by case basis?*

I saw Paniolo Greens for 12/4 @ 9000 points and 12/11 for 80,500 points.  Both are under 30 days.  But I guess it is now a case by case.  Also just popped up was Maui Lea 3 Br for 86K for 12/1, now that is 1 day or less before it goes off the listing forever and why it's not discounted competely I dont know...lol

I think the midnight entries have not started because I got stuff on hold since 11/18 that should of dropped off, and at midnight is when holds usually have dropped off and went to inventory in the past..


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe they're tied to a particular TP level?  I don't see the two Paniolo Greens ones, but the Maui Lea at Maui Hill is 15 TP.

On the Points side, the only Hawaii unit I see for 9k points in December is the Kona Billfisher.  On the Weeks side, it's a TP of 8.  The next lowest TP for the resorts that are available on both Points and Weeks is Kamaole Beach Club, which is a TP of 9.

So perhaps only units whose TP has dropped below 9 show up for 9k?  (It should be pretty easy to find a counter-example if this isn't the case.)


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 22, 2010)

*I like to see RCI explain this one*

I found Cliffs Club, one unit at 9000 and one at 60,000 points, both under 30 days out, both 1 bedroom units.  I put a hold on both so when I call RCI tomorrow I can show them what is wrong.  Here is a clipping of a print-screen I took showing the hold on my account with the points and dates.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 22, 2010)

12/4 is less than 14 days away, while 12/10 is more than 14 days away.  From what I've seen, many properties have an additional drop in TP required at 90, 30 and 14 days.  If my previous post in this thread is correct (that only deposits with a TP below 9 trigger than 9k exchanges), I suspect that the 12/4 week had a TP below 9 while the 12/10 week doesn't (yet).

After you release them, take a look on the Weeks side and see what the TP values are.


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 22, 2010)

We will see Michael.  Sorry I can't log in on the weeks side, I only have points membership.


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 23, 2010)

*This seems odd for < 14 days*

I put hold on Kuleana Club in Hawaii to show RCI as well, I stayed there before, bad resort, not even silver crown, the points are almost double for 12/3 verses 12/10.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 23, 2010)

*Join Points, Get Weeks Free -- No ?*




GPLACERS said:


> I can't log in on the weeks side, I only have points membership.


Yeh, but when you join RCI Points, you get a side-by-side membership in RCI weeks at no additional charge -- unless that's been changed recently also. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stricky (Nov 23, 2010)

Alan I beleive that is only if you own a resort in weeks. Meaning if you have property in the weeks program and a property in the points program they only charge you for the points program. I don't think you can get into weeks if you own no weeks properties. That said... I am often wrong.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 23, 2010)

*That's So Crazy It Might Just Be True.*




Stricky said:


> I beleive that is only if you own a resort in weeks. Meaning if you have property in the weeks program and a property in the points program they only charge you for the points program. I don't think you can get into weeks if you own no weeks properties.


That makes so much sense it's probably correct.  I mean, why even have a weeks exchange account without any weeks to go in it ? 

That said, I have an outstanding (floating) straight-weeks RCI timeshare that you can have _el freebo_ if you want.  Click here for the particulars. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## california-bighorn (Nov 23, 2010)

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> I'm surprised by the lack of reaction here on TUG. I thought this place would be hopping mad about this development



I would have been unhappy about this but I've decided not to renew our RCI membership when it comes up this February so I no longer care.  We only exchange about once a year so the annual and exchange fees don't make it worthwhile.  Additionally, I don't need the aggravation of dealing with them.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 24, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> That makes so much sense it's probably correct.  I mean, why even have a weeks exchange account without any weeks to go in it ?
> 
> That said, I have an outstanding (floating) straight-weeks RCI timeshare that you can have _el freebo_ if you want.  Click here for the particulars.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



If I weren't SO overloaded with weeks already, I would have grabbed Alan's freebie week as soon as he posted it. I even suggested it to a couple of my friends, but none of them wanted to take on another week.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 24, 2010)

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> I'm surprised by the lack of reaction here on TUG. I thought this place would be hopping mad about this development



I was able to take advantage of one of these low points deals only once, so it's not much of an impact to me. I always have my limited vacation time booked up months, if not years, in advance. 

Sheila


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Nov 24, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> I was able to take advantage of one of these low points deals only once, so it's not much of an impact to me. I always have my limited vacation time booked up months, if not years, in advance.
> 
> Sheila



My wife and I are retired and use the 45 day offers to travel in the winter. If this change holds we may be shoveling snow instead of walking on the beach


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 24, 2010)

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> My wife and I are retired and use the 45 day offers to travel in the winter. If this change holds we may be shoveling snow instead of walking on the beach



I been surfing almost 24 hours a day to try to find the best time where inventory comes in or system updates and it seems the best hawaii inventory happens at about 12am to 3am PST.  Hope that info helps.  Almost everytime I called tech support, they assure me if I hold something under 30 days and it is not discounted, call to confirm the reservation and they will make the adjustment so it will be a 9,000 point or less reservation...


----------



## fishingguy (Nov 24, 2010)

*30 days vs 45, doesn't really matter to me....*

It's tough for me to say if there really has been much change in number of 6-9K exchanges available after the change. It will be something I'll need to follow over the next few months, because the time period when RCI implemented the change has had an influence:

*- *On one hand, "Xmas and New Year weeks" are rolling into the 30-day window right now, and there always has been less inventory of 6-9K holiday weeks.

*- *On the other hand, we nabbed a couple consecutive weeks at our favorite holiday resorts without any problem this past week... just ended up doing it ~2 weeks later than last year.

Our serious weeks for next year are already booked. We use the 6-9K weeks as fill-in. As I see it now, we'll still get plenty of last minute fishing trips, "girls shopping weeks", daughters weeks down in NO, "casino week", etc. for the 92K points week we have dedicated for them.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 26, 2010)

what next,, points value start to go down.. where you needed 80,600 to get a unit "they" push the number to 86,600 for the same exchange.. and guess what.. you points are becoming less and less valuable . Kinda like the dollar with what the fed's and george soros are doing to the US..(just ask glen beck)

time to move on and let rci rot. when my membership expires in 2017 I will not be renewing if i last that long.  over the past several years i have seen more and more corporate greed creeping into this company.  like enron it starts small and then the whole thing comes crashing down.


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 27, 2010)

Not sure why but Kannapali Beach club just showed up on the listing and is 10 days out, for 12/7 and its 60,000 points...

 	 Ka'anapali Beach Club  (#4985)	 1  available units
 	 	 Lahaina 
HI, 96761 
Maui, 
USA 

Available Unit Size
1 Bedroom
Check-In Date 
07-Dec-2010
Points Value
60000


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 28, 2010)

*Still messed up after maintenance*

Not sure how in the world they can discount Friday check-ins at Cliffs Club to 9000 points under 30 days but charge full 60,000 points for Saturday check-ins for the month of December.  12/10 and 12/17 were up at 9000 but 12/11 and 12/18 and 12/25 were at 60,000.  And even though 12/3 and 12/4 are now off the listing, the same thing is true for those, 12/3 was 9000 points and 12/4 was 60,000 just before they hit the 10 day window.

The Cliffs Club (#5124)	 
1 Bedroom	 6 (4)	 Full	 Sat 11-Dec-2010	 Sat 18-Dec-2010	60,000
1 Bedroom	 4 (4)	 Full	 Fri 17-Dec-2010 	           Fri 24-Dec-2010	  9,000


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 28, 2010)

To understand these, you have to look at the Weeks side.

Even close in, Ka'anapali Beach Club  (#4985) takes a trading power of 12-15.  That's over 8, so it doesn't get discounted on the RCI Points side.

With the Cliffs Club, it looks like those 4/4 units only take a trading power of 8 close in, so they get discounted while the 6/4 units take a little more so they don't get discounted.

Under the old system, anything could see anything within 45 days out and all Weeks were discounted within 45 days on RCI Points.

Under the new system, trading power required drops in steps (at 90, 30, and 14 days, I believe) and only those below a certain level are discounted on the RCI Points side.

This was one of the things we speculated might change under the new system.

While it's not the sweetheart deal we had before, I think it's more fair for RCI and us, and probably essential with the new changes.  If everything dropped to 2 TP at 45 days (which is the lowest trading power I've seen out there), people could get an almost unlimited number of close in reservations for almost just the exchange fee.  Now, it drops gradually and the best weeks take more.

I would like to see them add one more drop, though.  I think they should drop EVERYTHING to 2 TP at 7 days.  At that point, they've been at their lowest TP for a full week and nobody has taken them.  They're about to expire unused, and RCI should at least try to get an exchange fee out of them.


----------



## Pit (Nov 28, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> ...and only those below a certain level are discounted on the RCI Points side...



Did this come from a reliable source, or is this conjecture? 

"Days remaining to checkin" doesn't explain a 12/17 checkin at 9000 and a 12/11 checkin at 60000.

Until otherwise confirmed, I accept the explanation provided by RCI web support - this is simply a code error in their new system. 



> When I called at around 12 pm PST, I told them look at my cliffs club stay for 9,000 points in September and now for a stay in November 27th its 60,000? Then he checked on it and after a few minutes he told me there is a glitch so go ahead make reservation then call and they will credit back the point difference between the full and 9,000...



RCI doesn't care who gets the exchange, so long as they get the exchange fee. It makes no sense to place restrictions on distressed inventory. The 45-day window was never really 45 days anyway. In my experience, it was more like a 21 day window.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 28, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> only those below a certain level are discounted on the RCI Points side.





Pit said:


> Did this come from a reliable source, or is this conjecture?


Conjecture, but so far I haven't found any examples that disprove it.



Pit said:


> "Days remaining to checkin" doesn't explain a 12/17 checkin at 9000 and a 12/11 checkin at 60000.


The number of units of trading power explained that one.  The 4/4 units (like on 12/17) required 8 while the 6/4 units (like on 12/11) required more.


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the Info its a big help. After all these changes to RCI points, I am looking to buy Cliffs Club or Ke Nani Kai (has in-house Hawaii exchanges) and now I know the 4/6 give a lot more TP then the 4/4's. It does not make sense in one way though, at Cliffs Club, 1/2 the units are not ocean view. It is quite possible you can get a Garden view 4/6 in Buildings 1-5 when a 4/4 could be a great ocean view in buildings 6-9 and RCI wont see it that way on TP, but the 4/4 Ocean view Rentals per night are higher priced on VRBO and other Rental sites then the extra 4/6, 2 person capacity Garden view, a reason RCI shouldnt jump the gun to assume a 4/6 is higher in demand than a 4/4 unit...One guy I met at Cliffs Club in September was livid he exchanged extra to get the 4/6 unit instead of the 4/4 unit and ended up in Building 1, the worst View of all the buildings at that resort...That might be the same guy who blasted Cliffs Club on Trip Advisor recently as well for Building 1 Exchange...

I'd like to see what Worldmark Wine Country Sonoma (7548) or Indio (8737) has as far as TP for a 1 bedroom sleeps 4 and for 2 bedroom sleeps 6. Those are two other resorts I stayed at a lot on the 9000 points thing for the past 3 years...

I think RCI should of kept the 45 day discount but made it more points, like double what it used to be, and that suit me just fine at 12-18,000 points.


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 30, 2010)

*Looks like they have fixed some resorts at discounted points*

Just noticed Cliffs Club 1 br 4/6 now 9,000 points...Ali'i Kai 2 br (RCI Gold Crown), Sweetwater also 9,000 points, and also a couple resorts near Disneyland now at 7500 points.


The Cliffs Club
Transaction Date
11/30/2010	  	Travel Dates
12/18/2010 - 12/25/2010
Privacy/Max Occupancy
4/6	  	RCI Points Value
9000


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 1, 2010)

*RCI at it again...*

I saw this same Cliffs Club resort for 9,000 points for 3 weeks in December last night, on 4/6 rooms and now tonight, same room type for 12/11, just look at my prior post as example, and it is at 60,000 points...

The Cliffs Club  (#5124)	 1  available units
 	 	 Princeville 
HI, 96722 
Kauai, 
USA 

Available Unit Size
1 Bedroom
Check-In Date 
11-Dec-2010
Points Value
60000


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Dec 5, 2010)

Saw these 2 Kahana Falls units ths morning on RCI.  Shouldn't they be cheaper?

Hotel 	2 (2) 	No Kitchen 	Fri 17-Dec-2010 	23,500
1 BR 	4 (2) 	Full 	                Fri 17-Dec-2010 	36,000


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 9, 2010)

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> Saw these 2 Kahana Falls units ths morning on RCI.  Shouldn't they be cheaper?
> 
> Hotel 	2 (2) 	No Kitchen 	Fri 17-Dec-2010 	23,500
> 1 BR 	4 (2) 	Full 	                Fri 17-Dec-2010 	36,000




That place is a Dump to stay at. Kuleana Club is another dumpy place that is 67,000 points and the RCI rooms all have bedrooms facing the busy  Lower Honoapiilani Rd at 5 am that wakes you up...


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Dec 9, 2010)

I was actually wondering about the point values to stay there. They are well within the 45 day window when price should be lower


----------



## kenojg (Dec 16, 2010)

GPLACERS said:


> And he told me the points discount for RCI Weeks Reservations is no longer 45 days or less, it is now 30 days or less.



So I have been following this discussion.. great information, thank you all.  

Do we know , or have examples of holding units under 30 days at some large point value, then calling in and RCI correcting it back to 9000?

Do we have any better Idea of when inventory shows up, and how long it lasts?

They say .. within 10 days call RCI...  anyone had any experience with this?

   Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 17, 2010)

I have detected inventory that is due to change points, actually disappear from inventory listing at Midnight for a few hours then when it re-appears, it has the point change.  I am not sure why it takes a few hours for them to do that or if RCI is just taking them off inventory for regular members to give Platinum members first crack at the discounted units since RCI claims Platinum gets priority access to special inventory.


----------



## Jennie (Dec 18, 2010)

carl2591 said:


> when my membership expires in 2017 I will not be renewing if i last that long.  over the past several years i have seen more and more corporate greed creeping into this company.  like enron it starts small and then the whole thing comes crashing down.



You can cancel now and receive a pro-rated refund of the years not used.


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Dec 19, 2010)

Is the 45 day rule for 7000-9000 timeshares written down somewhere? Has the rule "officially" changed or is this just another foul up on the lousy RCI web site?


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 19, 2010)

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> Is the 45 day rule for 7000-9000 timeshares written down somewhere? Has the rule "officially" changed or is this just another foul up on the lousy RCI web site?



My wife and her mom have been points owners from day one since RCI created points, and I learned all the tricks from them.   My wife thinks the 45 day clause is in the original owners contract somewhere from way back when it started and she will be checking into the Original Points Contract at her mom's this week.  If it is, then we got a class action lawsuit against RCI, but with the lack of response in this thread I think it might be hard to do... Perhaps many don't care at all about whether a resort costing 9,000 points or 80,500 points, if they got a set date on a vacation they are going no matter what...As far as my wife and I, we are government workers and gets 4 weeks vacation a year plus we have every Monday off work making 3 day weekends so vacation is our life, so making 12 weeks out of the 2 points weeks owned works great for us... 

When my wife called last week she asked them why they did not give members prior notification of the 45 to 30 day change, they said, its coming in the mail after the first of the year.  She fired back saying they are breaking the original agreement by not giving members prior notification of the intending change that effects the contracts from day one which the points system was created.  She told them she smells Lawsuit unless they change it back...I guess it is a for sure change to 30 days and not a glitch in the website...


----------



## dreamin (Dec 20, 2010)

*VG confirmed policy change*

I spoke to RCI on Friday about this change in policy and that I could not find anything on the website to indicate this.  He offered to transfer me to Tech Support but I didn't waste my time.  When I pointed out, for example, that on a particular week in early January there were 3 resorts at reduced points and 1 at full points, the VG looked at this particular week and said that he wasn't showing the full point resort.  He again offered to transfer me to Tech Support and they would determine if I could get that week at the reduced points.  He denied that RCI could pick and choose, depending on demand,  which resorts they wanted to offer at the 6-9000 points.  This seems contradictory to what I've seen on their website.  I haven't needed to book anything yet because I now have to wait for the 30 day mark.  So we'll soon see how well or poorly this works out.  He did confirm that Last Call is still available at 45 days out.  I've never had much luck with Last Call though.  It's interesting how Weeks members seem happier with RCI these days, and now it's Points members who are disgruntled!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 20, 2010)

GPLACERS said:


> That place is a Dump to stay at...



I disagree.  If you need Maui and can get Kahana Falls, it's okay.  They probably still charge the energy fee, which I think is wrong. I like it a little more than Maui Lea at Maui Hill.  There aren't many resorts on Maui in RCI, so anything you can get is better than nothing. Better to exchange via II to get Maui.  There are many great places with II.



> It's interesting how Weeks members seem happier with RCI these days, and now it's Points members who are disgruntled!



I get what you mean.  RCI Points is not the cat's meow anymore for us.  We are considering some big changes to our RCI Points.


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 20, 2010)

dreamin said:


> When I pointed out, for example, that on a particular week in early January there were 3 resorts at reduced points and 1 at full points, the VG looked at this particular week and said that he wasn't showing the full point resort.



Its weird how we show more inventory then the reps do.  I have called before to try to show them the problem with full point valued under 30 day resorts and they told me they dont show even show availability for that resort for those dates on their end...


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 20, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I disagree.  If you need Maui and can get Kahana Falls, it's okay.  They probably still charge the energy fee, which I think is wrong. I like it a little more than Maui Lea at Maui Hill.  There aren't many resorts on Maui in RCI, so anything you can get is better than nothing. Better to exchange via II to get Maui.  There are many great places with II.




Sorry to bash KF, never stayed there, just walked around the place once and went on a co-worker's opinion who owns there who has been bugging me for 3 years to take it for free.. RCI only discounts the small Hotel room to 9000 points (a queen, not even a king bed) and the Studio, 1 bedroom or 2 bedrooms are not discounted for 30 days or less

Thanks for the tip on II, all my TS's can go either RCI or II. It is odd how on the old RCI system that Maui Lea and Maui Sunset used to show up practically every night after midnight for 9000 points under 45 days out.  Now since they updated the system, its like you never see them listed, I've only seen them once or twice since 11/15.


----------



## kenojg (Dec 21, 2010)

I found a HII studio 2605  ...  11 days ahead for 1/2/11...  put on hold 23,500 polnts..   called in later to ask them to credit points back since with in 30 days..  first rep Beth say they would, then supervisor Steven said can't..  he explained that it is now 30 days ... not 45 for most .... BUT the sysyem is always correct now.. many in high demand units will NOT be discounted..  like the one I got,,, 11 days studio 23,500


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 21, 2010)

kenojg said:


> I found a HII studio 2605  ...  11 days ahead for 1/2/11...  put on hold 23,500 polnts..   called in later to ask them to credit points back since with in 30 days..  first rep Beth say they would, then supervisor Steven said can't..  he explained that it is now 30 days ... not 45 for most .... BUT the sysyem is always correct now.. many in high demand units will NOT be discounted..  like the one I got,,, 11 days studio 23,500



That stinks that they did that.  Total BS on high demand, #2605 would show up almost every night at midnight on the old system 45 days or less at 9,000 points, my wife stayed there once. The system is still bad, Kuleana Club is at 67,000 points for a 1 bedroom and its not RCI rated, plus I stayed there and it is bad and it only has 3 stars or less on reviews, so how can that 67k points be right???  Its ridiculous to not discount a resort that gets 3 stars or less average on user reviews...RCI will find out the hard way.  

Tradingplaces.com has a pretty decent 30 days or less discount on weeks stays.  I've seen Kahana Falls and a Wyndham on Kauai for $295 for a whole week...


----------



## Jennie (Dec 22, 2010)

As usual, RCI is either incompetent or driven by greed--members be damned, or both. I know people who, for years, have confirmed one or two weeks in Hawaii, but purchased airline tickets for a return 4 weeks later, counting on picking up two additional weeks 45 days out. They purchased travel insurance, just in case, but never had to use it because they were always able to obtain the extra weeks for 7500 Points. That's after using a large number of Points to make the reservations for the first two weeks. And paying 4 exchange fees. If the hair-brained new RCI Point increases occur, this couple is likely to not book any weeks in Hawaii through RCI. They'll instead do business with I.I., SFX, or TPI. I'm sure many other RCI So members will do the same. 

We have confirmed many drive-to vacations just because we saw a nice week at the reduced Point value. But we would not do so unless we had more than 30 days to plan for the trip.

Also, if we are interested in a week that appears on the RCI search list, if it requires the purchase of airline tickets, fares tend to be much higher when bought too close to the departure date. So we would not bother to reserve the week.   

So I think RCI will see a drastic reduction in these type of reservations if they require more points within the 45 day window. 

As usual, they will need to learn the hard way.


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 22, 2010)

Jennie said:


> As usual, RCI is either incompetent or driven by
> I think RCI will see a drastic reduction in these type of reservations if they require more points within the 45 day window.
> 
> As usual, they will need to learn the hard way.



I totally agree with you Jennie.  Oh they will learn the hard way.  I've seen a lot of regular point good places expire on the listing at 10 days out...

At Beginning of December, 45 days out you could get 1/14-1/16 airfare ranging from $350 to $500 to all islands on Hawaii, and that was 45 days out, you do it now and its at least $100 more than that...  I was going to go Cliffs Club on 1/14 but airfare too high when it first dropped to 9000 points starting 12/16...


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 26, 2010)

*This should get interesting*

RCI just put up a 4 bedroom unit at Cliffs Club they had it listed 12 days out for 103,500 points.  I put it on hold and lets see how RCI reacts when I call and have them look at my vacation history that shows I got the same 4 bedroom unit for 9,000 points in September.   If they gave it to me once for 9,000 they have to give it to me again for the same points...


----------



## cpnuser (Dec 26, 2010)

*30 days short dated*

I book alot of short dated weeks, but I'm not real happy about RCI cutting the time back to 30 days.  Also when doing a search, I click on locations at top of page,(takes 2 clicks to get in alphabetical  a/z), then when I click on 25 per page, it scambles the resorts again.  I have called several times to report this to no avail.  I just called & talked to RCI internet support.  He said he would report problem to the place in Jersey that works on the online site.  For a company that expects members to use their site a lot, you would think they could get intelligent "computer saavy"  people to set up an user friendly site.  I really am fed up.  Since we do a lot of short dated weeks with our points, can someone recommend another company that would fit our needs better?  Email me-  save2save@verizon.net     Thanks, Linda.


----------



## carl2591 (Dec 29, 2010)

GPLACERS said:


> RCI just put up a 4 bedroom unit at Cliffs Club they had it listed 12 days out for 103,500 points.  I put it on hold and lets see how RCI reacts when I call and have them look at my vacation history that shows I got the same 4 bedroom unit for 9,000 points in September.   If they gave it to me once for 9,000 they have to give it to me again for the same points...



i would not bet the airline ticket on that happening.. RCI is now, and has been for a while, driven by GREED. nothing else is the reasoning for all this stupid stuff they are doing of late.   

glad the guys like Dial Exchange, Trading Places Int ,Platinum Interchange and other have done a good job with customer service  and respect..  

I suspect they will see there ranks grow like never before in the coming years as more dump RCI. I am going to leave in 2017 when the membership is up.. and will try to place some unit with the alternative exchangers along the way to get ready for that time..


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 29, 2010)

*But, Carl, you don't have to stay in RCI until 2017*



carl2591 said:


> I am going to leave in 2017 when the membership is up.. and will try to place some unit with the alternative exchangers along the way to get ready for that time..



They will give you your money back for your unused years of membership that you have pre-paid.

Go for it!!!!!

Say.......I'm not going to take it any more, RCI!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamin (Dec 31, 2010)

*New policy in writing*

_I emailed RCI to find out exactly what the new policy was.  Here's their response:_

"Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

Inventory available for Instant Exchange is excess Weeks inventory.  It 
is important to note that not all inventory that is available for 
exchange, during the instant exchange window, will be discounted to 9000
points or less as some inventory is not excess inventory.

You can maximize the value of your points when requesting a qualifying 
Weeks resort exchange 30 days or less prior to check-in.  You'll be able
to confirm your vacation for the point value equivalent to the region's 
lowest season and smallest unit size for a standard resort in the 
requested region, or 9,000 points - whichever is less.  Discounted point
values are automatically displayed when qualifying space is available.

You may check availability on the RCI Points website or by calling an 
RCI Points Guide at the telephone number listed above.  To search for 
discounted vacations, please log into your online account and select the
orange ?RCI Points Vacations? tab, then the ?RCI Weeks Reservation? 
link.  You may start to narrow your search by selecting filters on the 
left-hand side of the page.  The manner in which the results are 
displayed is also an option.  You may select the map version or list 
version by clicking on the corresponding tab.  If very specific 
information is required, you may enter that at the bottom of the page.  
Any of the selected filters may be removed by clicking on the red ?x? on
the results page.

The next page will display a list of available resorts.  Click on the 
green ?Available Units? link to view the unit size and check-in dates 
available.  The number of points required for each selection is also 
displayed here along with resort information, including resort reviews."

_So what is "excess inventory" and how are they determining "qualifying space"?  It appears to me that if the resort is Gold Crown, in a high demand area, and at peak season, then it won't be discounted.  Apparently what we see on-line is the point value we will have to pay.  I'm very disappointed.  Glad I got the 2 bedroom HGVC at Waikoloa last year for 9000 points because I'm sure it's not going to "qualify" this year!  I wish I had known about this policy change BEFORE I booked my air to Hawaii._


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Jan 13, 2011)

Saw several Hawain properties today that were 2 weeks away that were 80K and 60K each. Whta's happened to "last minute" discounts


----------



## GPLACERS (Jan 15, 2011)

The only Hawaii resorts discounted 30 days that I have seen are Cliffs Club, Cliffs Resort, Kona Billfisher, Sweetwater in Kauai, Alii Kai, and sometimes Paniolo Greens and Bay Club Waikoloa.  I have not seen any Maui or Oahu resorts discounted.


----------



## BeachLovers4ver (Jan 15, 2011)

Last week I reserved a 1 bedroom at Wyndam National Harbor for 7500 for the week of Jan 29. A few minutes ago I looked and the same 1 bedroom for the same week is now 23500 points. 

Doesn't RCI realize that fewer people can travel on short notice and the only way is to discount more at the time gets closer. They must not care if units go empty.


----------



## GPLACERS (Feb 6, 2011)

I just do not get this.  I got Worldmark Wine Country Sonoma a 2 br at 9,000 points and stayed there this week and it was empty, I mean 24 units in Building #7 where I stayed and only one other unit was occupied, parking lots were vitually empty... And now I see for 2/26 a 1 bedroom for 46.5K and a 2 bedroom for 2/19 at 62K, not reduced at all.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 6, 2011)

I think 2/19 would be the holiday week. Maybe the demand is very high that week.

Sheila


----------



## BeachLovers4ver (Feb 9, 2011)

Just got back from National Harbor in DC. Nice Wyndham property that was almost empty. They were happy to see us on a RCI exchange, saying they had released a ton of inventory to RCI thinking they could help with their occupancy rates at this time of year. so why isn't RCI showing all this inventory? My suspicion is RCI and Wyndham are having an internal war. At the "owners update session" all the presenters did was lie and cut down RCI. Maybe RCI is holding back available inventory just so Wyndham can't get their greedy hands on RCI exchangers. At the least it is an example of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing. They say they are owned by the same company but Wyndham sure acts like it wants to run RCI out of business.


----------



## RCI_CANADA_CLOSING (Feb 9, 2011)

BeachLovers4ver said:


> Just got back from National Harbor in DC. Nice Wyndham property that was almost empty. They were happy to see us on a RCI exchange, saying they had released a ton of inventory to RCI thinking they could help with their occupancy rates at this time of year. so why isn't RCI showing all this inventory? My suspicion is RCI and Wyndham are having an internal war. At the "owners update session" all the presenters did was lie and cut down RCI. Maybe RCI is holding back available inventory just so Wyndham can't get their greedy hands on RCI exchangers. At the least it is an example of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing. They say they are owned by the same company but Wyndham sure acts like it wants to run RCI out of business.



This quote is full of a whole lot of funny.  I work for RCI in the call center ( Only until April 8 when they close us) Wyndham is the company that signs my checks.

Wyndham has owned RCI for some time now, so for them to be acting like they want to put each other out of business is kinda funny. Look up my post history and you will see that I am a Wyndham employee and the RCI division in the Wyndham Call center is closing it's doors.

Enjoy working with an out sourced company in Colorado - Convergys


----------



## kenojg (Feb 10, 2011)

GPLACERS said:


> RCI just put up a 4 bedroom unit at Cliffs Club they had it listed 12 days out for 103,500 points.  I put it on hold and lets see how RCI reacts when I call and have them look at my vacation history that shows I got the same 4 bedroom unit for 9,000 points in September.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GPLACERS (Feb 10, 2011)

No, but they said it will be brought up at the next RCI Staff meeting


----------



## DirtyPirate (Apr 29, 2016)

Any updates to this? I still see inventory in Hawaii not being discounted 30 days or less to 9,000 points.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 30, 2016)

Generally on the weeks side if the week still has a tpu value of over 10 or 11 it won't be discounted on the points side.  

So the discount comes 30 days or less when the tpu value of weeks inventory is lower than 11.

The 3 resorts I see in the 30 day or less with weeks inventory 

The Cliffs Club (#5124) When I clicked on availability it said nothing was available.  Not discounted in points.  In weeks listed at 14t pu's again when I click on it, it doesn't seem available.

Wyndham Bali Hai Villas (#3031) Not discounted in points.  In weeks it has a value of 13 tpu's 

Wyndham Ka'eo Kai (#1376) discounted to 9000 points.  Interestingly enough this one is listed in weeks at 12 tpu's so it seems that 12 and under is the magic tpu value for weeks inventory in points to get the discount at 30 days or less.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 30, 2016)

*Instant Exchange A Thing Of The Past ?*

I'm wondering whether the old version of RCI _Instant Exchange_ has gone the way of the dodo -- i.e., extinct. 

RCI Dot Com still now & then offers a selection of full-week reservations at 10*,*000 points & below, but those are a sometimes offering & seem to be no longer automatic within 30 days of check-in.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 2, 2016)

*10,000 Points & Below -- Big RCI Sale.*




AwayWeGo said:


> RCI Dot Com still now & then offers a selection of full-week reservations at 10*,*000 points & below, but those are a sometimes offering & seem to be no longer automatic within 30 days of check-in.


RCI's web site is currently offering a large selection of week-long reservations for 10*,*000 points, max (plus exchange fee).

Unlike the old _Instant Exchange_ offerings that were limited to what was available 30 days before check-in, the current inventory extends into 2017. 

Who'd a-thunk ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tschwa2 (May 2, 2016)

Yes.  RCI is currently running a sale.

Select Exchange Vacations Starting At:
4 Exchange Trading Power or 10,000 Points
Book by 5/4/16 for travel from 5/6/16 through 12/18/2016


----------



## MisterE (May 5, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Yes.  RCI is currently running a sale.
> 
> Select Exchange Vacations Starting At:
> 4 Exchange Trading Power or 10,000 Points
> Book by 5/4/16 for travel from 5/6/16 through 12/18/2016



damit i just saw this


----------

